
Keto diet works best in small doses, mouse study finds - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200127134741.htm
======
kirstenbirgit
_> When mice continue to eat the high-fat, low-carb diet beyond one week,
Dixit said, they consume more fat than they can burn, and develop diabetes and
obesity_

But that's not how anyone is doing Keto. It's not that easy to eat the massive
amounts of fat this would require, which is why most people on Keto lose
weight easily.

Also, why do we need mice to tell us this? Consuming large amounts of calories
in general can trigger diabetes, right? In addition, Keto is extremely
popular, so why not test on humans?

~~~
clSTophEjUdRanu
Don't most human keto studies fail because it's extremely hard to stick with?

[https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/should-you-
tr...](https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/should-you-try-the-keto-
diet)

~~~
weego
If you over do the protein - fat balance you just end up in gluconeogenesis
instead of ketogenesis which is not a good way to do it (it's just atkins).
It's very difficult to balance for your average person with a life outside of
training and nutrition

~~~
Relys
Which is why proper nutrition needs to be taught as a mandatory class in high-
school.

Hell, even medical students "on average only received 23.9 contact hours of
nutrition instruction during medical school" [1]

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2430660/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2430660/)

------
Sohcahtoa82
> A ketogenic diet -- which provides 99 percent of calories from fat and only
> 1 percent from carbohydrates

Uh...People on keto don't get 99% of calories from fat. There's a significant
amount of protein mixed in there.

I don't even know how I would get 99% of my calories from fat without eating a
diet of pure butter and animal fat.

------
rogerkirkness
Once you catch up on autophagy debt it's all just a bunch of less efficient
energy.

~~~
unixhero
Would you mind explaining autophagy debt?

~~~
ackshually
Autophagy is the natural, regulated mechanism of the cell that removes
unnecessary or dysfunctional components. It allows the orderly degradation and
recycling of cellular components.

The debt would be a buildup of those components.

------
kingludite
I'm trying to grow while doing a lot of cardio which takes a quite different
eating approach. If I want the benefits of autophagy I would do a few days of
keto followed by a few days of fasting. During the fast I would eat small
amounts of carbs, near zero protein and small amounts of fat. After that I
would eat properly for a few days, say a week and repeat the cycle. The
duration of the keto would be something like 4-6 days but if I get bored with
it I would cut it down to minimum 2. The fast too should last until I no
longer feel like it.

~~~
kingludite
Not sure why the down vote but ill give some more details the post was perhaps
lacking. A few days of keto to get adjusted for fat burning. Doing that while
fasting seems to harsh. Similarly, shutting down the digestive system entirely
for longer than 48 hours seems nonsensical and dangerous while one meal per
day seems slacking off. A small amount of food less than 10 gr protein (hard
to digest) 40 ish grams of carbs and 30 ish grams of fat should be enough to
remedy the sense of starvation while not breaking the fast. The variable
duration is because I want to enjoy what I'm doing and I listen to my body.
You also don't have the sense of failure if you plan things like this.
Cheating while dieting seems the nr 1 reason to give up. For example, people
always get fat again after they give up on a diet. That keto might be bad if
done for longer than a week makes this comfortable approach all the more
appealing.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Have you considered intermittent fasting instead of keto? Compliance is easier
IMHO, and when paired with weight lifting, results are rapidly observed. Also
would recommend swimming for cardio.

~~~
kingludite
Yes but I see no reason for 24 hour cycles. So few hours is rather short for a
fast. Keto seems great to switch on fat burning. Fasting will do it too of
course but there is already enough stress when fasting. If it doesn't need to
happen all at the same time I'd rather not.

